# Ghostly photo



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

As some of you may or may not know, im a keen ghost hunter...and spend many a night in reputedy haunted locations. Well...eventualy it pays off and you capture something. Ive had to lots of editing to get the image to stand out...so here it is.










I know there are people that dont believe, but each to their own...

Heres the original










Comments welcome


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

looks a bit spooky.. maybe a woman holding something with her other hand?

was it anywhere haunted in particular?


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

almost looks like a statue


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

It was in Plas Teg near wrexham. It does look very statue like, but can assure you its not


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

certainly looks to have the correct proportions for a figure. Did you "sense" anything in the room when you took the photo?


----------



## joshm (Jun 27, 2009)

What was the camera actually pointing at? Is it a wall?


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

joshm said:


> what was the camera actually pointing at? Is it a wall?


^^ .


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

To be honest the whole house feels freaky, so senses are high anyway. I was just snapping away at anything and this came up. Altho i never noticed till I got home


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

Modmedia said:


> ^^ .


I cant actualy remember, both images are cropped from the original, which i stupidly saved when I cropped so lost it...Im doing this alot lately


----------



## joshm (Jun 27, 2009)

edition_25 said:


> I cant actualy remember, both images are cropped from the original, which i stupidly saved when I cropped so lost it...Im doing this alot lately


Aren't the originals still on the camera's memory card?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Quality, that dose look pretty spooky.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

If it's a flat wall, could it not have been an old mural that's been painted over with regular emulsion or similar, and whilst not immediately obvious to the naked eye (especially in low light), the camera has seen 'through' the overpainting to reveal the image underneath?

Just guessing as obviously I haven't been to the location.


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

I never keep anything on my memory card, always folder my images. I cant remember seeing anything like thats on the walls. But me and my mate have discused going back to see if we could debunk it...but so far as my memory works...its not fake


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Looks like the ghost of an angry frog dinosaur, interersting stuff!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

what a heap of $hite


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

ksm1985 said:


> what a heap of


Which forum do you think you're on again?!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

im sorry but like every other thread i thought i'd be entitled to my opinion...


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

ksm1985 said:


> im sorry but like every other thread i thought i'd be entitled to my opinion...


And you think that's the best way to express it?

Anyway, keep going, son because I'm just in the mood to make an example of somebody today!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Interesting photo. Can't say i believe it's anything supernatural though.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

ksm1985 said:


> what a heap of


and you know this how???


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Viper said:


> And you think that's the best way to express it?
> 
> Anyway, keep going, son because I'm just in the mood to make an example of somebody today!


So abusing powers? He's allowed his own opinion and that's what he thinks of ghosts.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Viper said:


> And you think that's the best way to express it?
> 
> Anyway, keep going, son because I'm just in the mood to make an example of somebody today!


ok dad sorry


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

If the pair of you want to go, that's fine by me!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

:lol::wave:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

ksm1985 said:


> :lol::wave:


:wave:


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

In fairness, you are entitled to your opinion...but if youve nothing constructive to say dont bother saying anything at all. I take a great interest in my hobby and enjoy it.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Reminds me of this fascinating Urbex photography. I love it


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

edition_25 said:


> In fairness, you are entitled to your opinion...but if youve nothing constructive to say dont bother saying anything at all. I take a great interest in my hobby and enjoy it.


Exactly, and of course everyone's entitled to their opinion, but we've never had a situation where members can refer to someone else's post as a 'load of sh*te'. We have a code of conduct on here and everyone knows this.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Viper said:


> Exactly, and of course everyone's entitled to their opinion, but we've never had a situation where members can refer to someone else's post as a 'load of sh*te'. We have a code of conduct on here and everyone knows this.


To play devil's advocate though, i think he was referring to the whole subject of ghosts as a "pile of $hite", not personally attacking the OP.


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

NickTB said:


> Reminds me of this fascinating Urbex photography. I love it


I do enjoy my urbexing, but hang out at 28dayslater


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

So, after that little bit of off topic fun, when are you planning going back there, mate?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

interesting picture's mate,ive been on a couple of these ghost hunting thing's,1 many years ago at chingle hall chorley,and hyde town hall manchester 2 month's ago,this was a very intrestig night :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I'd like to see a wider angle picture to see the room, that might give a better understanding of what we're saying.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

swiftjon said:


> interesting picture's mate,ive been on a couple of these ghost hunting thing's,1 many years ago at chingle hall chorley,and hyde town hall manchester 2 month's ago,this was a very intrestig night :thumb:


Great avatar matey - my fave band and album :thumb:

@ the OP - sorry, bud - off topic again 

aaaand back to the Ghosts


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

Viper said:


> So, after that little bit of off topic fun, when are you planning going back there, mate?


Probably be in november now. Do another night there. Its great, if anyone fancies it give me a shout


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

swiftjon said:


> interesting picture's mate,ive been on a couple of these ghost hunting thing's,1 many years ago at chingle hall chorley,and hyde town hall manchester 2 month's ago,this was a very intrestig night :thumb:


Im always looking for somewhere new to go, thinking of trying scotland...cause I can have a holiday too :thumb:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

interesting photo. I'm very sceptical about this whole ghost thing. My brother and his partner run the Leopard in Burlsem which was on Most Haunted nearly 2 years ago and regularly have these Ghost Hunter types staying over at weekends. 
That said, I've been all around that place, (and old hotel with over 50 rooms which haven't been used in decades) and then there's the basement/cellars which extends to a large area, and something feels very eerie when walking around the place. 
I took my camera last time we went to visit but never took any pictures as I think I'd scare myself to death if when editing a picture afterwards, I then saw what resembled a human figure in the picture.
There's always a viable explanation for everything but I'm sure that's because there are more people like myself who do not want to believe than those that actually do.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Viper said:


> Great avatar matey - my fave band and album :thumb:
> 
> @ the OP - sorry, bud - off topic again
> 
> aaaand back to the Ghosts


same here fella got 1 massive collection :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

edition_25 said:


> Im always looking for somewhere new to go, thinking of trying scotland...cause I can have a holiday too :thumb:


good choice mate,iam predjadice half scottish :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I have to say, whilst I wouldn't paint myself into a corner and say I was a 'non believer', I am firmly a 'sceptic'. 

tbh. though I just don't get why people are afraid of 'ghosts', if indeed such a thing exists? After all they're just people who once inhabited this world the same as the rest of us. They were simply human beings and ate, drank, went to the toilet, slept, laughed, cried, got scared sometimes, got ill sometimes, had children and ultimately died - just like we all do. Why then, are they suddenly a thing of terror and somehow perceived as evil (not always, but usually). I think it's just a fear of dark places that's ingrained into our psyche that gets us scared, not 'echoes' of past people per se.

That's just my take on it, but if it were ever proved beyond all doubt that they were around us, it's no big deal surely? - we have living people all around us everyday and a lot of them you have to be wary of .


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Viper said:


> I have to say, whilst I wouldn't paint myself into a corner and say I was a 'non believer', I am firmly a 'sceptic'.
> 
> tbh. though I just don't get why people are afraid of 'ghosts', if indeed such a thing exists? After all they're just people who once inhabited this world the same as the rest of us. They were simply human beings and ate, drank, went to the toilet, slept, laughed, cried, got scared sometimes, got ill sometimes, had children and ultimately died - just like we all do. Why then, are they suddenly a thing of terror and somehow perceived as evil (not always, but usually). I think it's just a fear of dark places that's ingrained into our psyche that gets us scared, not 'echoes' of past people per se.
> 
> That's just my take on it, but if it were ever proved beyond all doubt that they were around us, it's no big deal surely? - we have living people all around us everyday and a lot of them you have to be wary of .


well put :thumb:


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

See what you mean Viper, people are just scrared of the unknown. Im not so bothered about it now, and love the fact I may see something.

I think it has kindof been proven that there is such thing, but because there are so many non-believers it will always be one of those things that there will be a big debate about.

Coxy-Maybe you should get a meet set up for us all to stay the night haha and you can be our photo editor haha


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

edition_25 said:


> See what you mean Viper, people are just scrared of the unknown. Im not so bothered about it now, and love the fact I may see something.
> 
> I think it has kindof been proven that there is such thing, but because there are so many non-believers it will always be one of those things that there will be a big debate about.
> 
> Coxy-Maybe you should get a meet set up for us all to stay the night haha and you can be our photo editor haha


How has it been proven? I know there have been all sorts of experiments with electrical energy, etc. But i think "proof" is a long way off.


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> How has it been proven? I know there have been all sorts of experiments with electrical energy, etc. But i think "proof" is a long way off.


I suppose there are plenty of genuine photos, but I may have used the wrong word...but couldnt think of a decent word to use


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

edition_25 said:


> I suppose there are plenty of genuine photos, but I may have used the wrong word...but couldnt think of a decent word to use


IIRC the only genuine photos are from polaroid camera as they can't be digitally manipulated or double exposed.


----------



## ShineyHelmet (Jul 27, 2009)

I would have soiled my y-fronts if I see that thing sitting there!!! sod that for a hobby, if they are there I'd rather not know about it


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Viper said:


> I have to say, whilst I wouldn't paint myself into a corner and say I was a 'non believer', I am firmly a 'sceptic'.
> 
> tbh. though I just don't get why people are afraid of 'ghosts', if indeed such a thing exists? After all they're just people who once inhabited this world the same as the rest of us. They were simply human beings and ate, drank, went to the toilet, slept, laughed, cried, got scared sometimes, got ill sometimes, had children and ultimately died - just like we all do. Why then, are they suddenly a thing of terror and somehow perceived as evil (not always, but usually). I think it's just a fear of dark places that's ingrained into our psyche that gets us scared, not 'echoes' of past people per se.
> 
> That's just my take on it, but if it were ever proved beyond all doubt that they were around us, it's no big deal surely? - we have living people all around us everyday and a lot of them you have to be wary of .


Thats a good point regarding why we are scared of them, maybe its the way we get fed endless horror films/ magazines, tv shows and cartoons and such that puts it in our minds that their all evil things that want to kill us or whatever.

Its a really hard topic for me though, I am a Christian so thinking out loud here, I must believe in angels, holy ghost, afterlife etc etc (thats for another thread entirely) but I have always thought what a load of rubbish about haunted buildings and people saying "last night there was a ghost in my house" etc so thats very contratictory of me. So I can't actually say its all rubbish as that would be wrong of me.

Anyway, the pic in the OP is very spookey indeed and would love to hear if you ever go back what you find on second looks. If it is just a bare wall then thats very strange.

Eddy


----------



## smalltrees (May 7, 2009)

*helpful hints...*



edition_25 said:


> I cant actualy remember, both images are cropped from the original, which i stupidly saved when I cropped so lost it...Im doing this alot lately


If you are serious of any sort of documentation, you will always need an unedited camera original... RAW if possible... especially in the digital world...

never ever hide or remove the camera data that is recorded, the images posted have no camera data... so they are just a digital file... free of any proof positive or negative...

any serious photographer, will always save a copy of originals, before any editing begins, just part of the digital workflow...


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

smalltrees said:


> If you are serious of any sort of documentation, you will always need an unedited camera original... RAW if possible... especially in the digital world...
> 
> never ever hide or remove the camera data that is recorded, the images posted have no camera data... so they are just a digital file... free of any proof positive or negative...
> 
> any serious photographer, will always save a copy of originals, before any editing begins, just part of the digital workflow...


As I love my photography I realy should keep originals but, I suppose im just not paying attention. Im having trouble with RAW at the moment tho. will post thread about this.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Viper said:


> though I just don't get why people are afraid of 'ghosts', if indeed such a thing exists?


Because they can walk through ****ing walls!









In all seriousness though this is a very interesting image, I love reading about ghosts and spirits and seeing photos of them too, and it would have been nice to be able to see the original to do some editing of my own too. Have you got the ability to shoot in RAW mode and keep them at all? That would help you out a lot in this kind of photography. What sort of problems are you having?


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

it looks pretty spooky but how do we know its not just a picture of a painting or ornament/sculpture?


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

brad mole said:


> it looks pretty spooky but how do we know its not just a picture of a painting or ornament/sculpture?


I dont have a reason to lie to make myself seem like a cool guy who captures weird ****


----------



## proghead (Sep 4, 2009)

amazing that mate, good catch


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

.........who you gonna call?

:tumbleweed:


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice photo but Jesus wept it made the hairs stand up on my arms.

Dunno if i believe in ghosts or if it's just me not wanting to but you wouldn't catch me in a haunted house overnight.


----------

